
A long read on a former quant coder convicted of stealing algorithms - SZJX
https://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-magazine/long-reads/article/2181637/chinese-maths-prodigy-turned-hedge-fund-coder-and
======
montalbano
previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18499712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18499712)

------
samfisher83
I interviewed with quantfund. The CEO straight up told me you will have a 2
year non compete if you take this job and they will go after you if you mess
with them.

They don't don't screw around. They will make an example of you.

You can make a lot of money, but you better know what you are getting into.

